# Expression Mapping Exportation?



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, sorry for such a newbie question, but I'm trying to wrap my head around how to make a good midi mockup. I want to somehow export a score from Dorico to Logic and preserve any expression map information from Dorico that I create.

Is there some way when I export from Dorico that the expression map info is also preserved, so when I open in Logic I don't have to apply articulation maps again note by note? And in what format would I export? Compressed Music XML? MIDI?

I also see Art Conductor makes some useful premade expression maps, but how these could relate to an export from Dorico I don't know.

Thanks for any insights. I've spent a lot of time trying to understand all this and it's doing my head in. So far it seems like a LOT of manual labor! Almost enough to make me just use NotePerformer and call it a day, but as good as NP is, it could be a lot better as a mockup if done properly with some A-list libraries in Logic.

Mike


----------



## Woodie1972 (Apr 11, 2021)

I've done this several times from Dorico to Cubase by midi export/import. This way all expression data, either by keyswitches or with CC, is directly translated into your midi track. So you basically just set it up with the exact same instruments and the performance as you composed it, with all articulations and CC data in Dorico should be there and trigger the right keyswitches and controllers.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I've done this several times from Dorico to Cubase by midi export/import. This way all expression data, either by keyswitches or with CC, is directly translated into your midi track. So you basically just set it up with the exact same instruments and the performance as you composed it, with all articulations and CC data in Dorico should be there and trigger the right keyswitches and controllers.


Wow that’s amazing! I’m sitting here in Logic struggling with articulations in the exported midi from dorico, it if I can set up the articulations in Dorico first and then export that would be so much better...

thanks for your insights.

now if only art conductor worked directly in dorico...


----------



## Woodie1972 (Apr 11, 2021)

I don't know how Logic works as I don't have any experience with it, but midi import should work the same as with Cubase as it is just plain data, nothing more. 
If you have set up an expression map in Dorico for your library and this one is active for the selected track, the selected articulations should trigger the right keyswitch, if set up correctly. Maybe just experiment a bit with it and see what happens.
You can also save this articulations in your own custom made expression map in Dorico and load it for every new project, or even better, save a score you're happy with as a template and work from there.
There are a lot of videos on YouTube explaining all kinds of stuff in Dorico and how to get the best out of it, also about midi or XML input, the cons and pro's of both methods.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I don't know how Logic works as I don't have any experience with it, but midi import should work the same as with Cubase as it is just plain data, nothing more.
> If you have set up an expression map in Dorico for your library and this one is active for the selected track, the selected articulations should trigger the right keyswitch, if set up correctly. Maybe just experiment a bit with it and see what happens.
> You can also save this articulations in your own custom made expression map in Dorico and load it for every new project, or even better, save a score you're happy with as a template and work from there.
> There are a lot of videos on YouTube explaining all kinds of stuff in Dorico and how to get the best out of it, also about midi or XML input, the cons and pro's of both methods.


Thank-you Woodie. It's all so...confusing! I want to be in the right side of my brain creating music and instead I'm poring over documentation, watching YouTubes, flailing about trying to get this to all work together and make sense.

Welcome to the human condition I guess. I was able to create 3 expression maps in Dorico and have them play back a Cinematic Strings 2 library so far, so I'm making progress.

Thanks for the tips.

Mike


----------

